# Non Venomous Python Bite



## reen08 (May 25, 2017)

I suffered a defensive strike on my fore finger knuckle 7 months ago. Since then it has been swollen and extremely painful. I've had anti biotics, xray, bone scan etc. All the scans are perfect. Not even the slightest damage to the bone. One doctor said I'm now suffering from Chronic Pain Syndrome. Had a second and opinion and that doctor said that's rubbish but they don't know how to fix the finger.

Would anyone know why my finger is not healing?


----------



## kittycat17 (May 25, 2017)

I would think there's a tooth stuck in there.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 25, 2017)

What bit you?


----------



## Iguana (May 26, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> I would think there's a tooth stuck in there....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wouldn't rule it out...although wouldn't an Xray pick it up?


----------



## kittycat17 (May 26, 2017)

Iguana said:


> Wouldn't rule it out...although wouldn't an Xray pick it up?



Probably, unless it was extremely small, my godfather had a tooth stuck in his hand for 6 mths, couldn't figure out why it was getting infected and pussy... so he started digging in his hand at the source of the pain lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 26, 2017)

Iguana said:


> Wouldn't rule it out...although wouldn't an Xray pick it up?



Not if the Xray people aren't told to look for a snake tooth.


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 26, 2017)

Almost certainly a tooth in there. I've had them surface a couple of times when they must have been in my hand for years, they eventually migrate through the tissue and work their way out. Didn't get infected though. The teeth can be so fine you can barely see them, and all I noticed was a bit of a scratchy rough spot that produced a needle-sharp tooth when squeezed.

Pythons shed teeth regularly when feeding

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (May 26, 2017)

My wife still has a juvenile bredli's tooth in the back of her hand.


----------



## reen08 (May 26, 2017)

It was my 2 year old jungle carpet python. The site of the bite isn't red or infected just still very swollen and painful. I'll ask for another xray. Would an ultra sound pick it up? How small do you think the tooth would be?


----------



## mikegerighty (May 26, 2017)

Had a 12 foot Burmese latch on my ankle took four months to heal picked out numerous teeth keep dousing it with antibiotics they seem to work there way out

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_75 (May 26, 2017)

The tooth may have worked it's way into the joint.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 26, 2017)

There is a lot of bacteria in a snakes mouth that is worth being wary of and some animals are renowned for taking longer to heal than others (due to bacteria types)


----------



## pinefamily (May 26, 2017)

The reason I asked what bit you is from personal experience bites from monitors and Darwin (north western) pythons can have a reaction in the keeper.


----------



## reen08 (May 30, 2017)

We should start a thread for everyone to show their injuries and what type of snake did the damage. Would make for some interesting viewing


----------



## kittycat17 (May 30, 2017)

reen08 said:


> We should start a thread for everyone to show their injuries and what type of snake did the damage. Would make for some interesting viewing



Ohhhh sounds good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 30, 2017)

There's at least one on here already. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lambbosbread (Aug 8, 2017)

reen08 said:


> I suffered a defensive strike on my fore finger knuckle 7 months ago. Since then it has been swollen and extremely painful. I've had anti biotics, xray, bone scan etc. All the scans are perfect. Not even the slightest damage to the bone. One doctor said I'm now suffering from Chronic Pain Syndrome. Had a second and opinion and that doctor said that's rubbish but they don't know how to fix the finger.
> 
> Would anyone know why my finger is not healing?



you had a bone scan for a snake bite ?

the bite must have done muscle damage,hence the extreme pain and slow healing of it


----------

